# question for Diazo photo emulsion



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

i just bought diazo photo emulsion made by speedball, and it says after being sensitized it has a shelf life of 
one month in 90 degrees. 
2 months at 70 degrees
and four months when refrigerated...


so my question is if immediately after stirring the sensitizer with the emulsion.. should i place it in the fridge.. or have it sit over night in regular room temperature?

also..


how long does anyone think it would take to burn an image with this emulsion... using a 500 watt halogen light placed 21 inches away?


also...

does this emulsion suck?.. I bought it at this art store next town over


thank you for any help


----------



## John1566 (Mar 12, 2008)

I use it a 15.5 minutes at 18 inches. Seems to work pretty good.


----------



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

thank you for the help ... do u think i should go w 15minsl


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

After stirring, you should place the cap loosely on the top to prevent light from getting in and allow an hour or two for air bubbles bubbles to go away. Then coat your screen, then refrigerate. Once you are ready to coat another screen, take it out of the fridge and let it warm up a bit before you coat again. It is easier to coat a screen with emulsion at room temperature.

If the emulsion is serving it's purpose for what you want to do, then it does not suck. Is there better emulsion out there? It depends on your lighting/exposure/wash out set up. Read more here, check out prices, experiment and see.


----------



## John1566 (Mar 12, 2008)

I would start around 16 minutes and see what happens.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

try a better emulsion next time. Autotype, Kiwo, Sericol or Chromaline


----------

